# New Mare - needs name



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## FruityFilly98 (Jul 13, 2012)

Not sure about her registered name... but she looks like a Moon to me. Well not literally... lol.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have to agree with Moon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like "Lacey".


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Pocos harlequin dancer? 
And i like moon and lacey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Combine Moon and Lacey = Luna, is what I was thinking.

Congrats, she's a beauty!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Frame That Dancer... And I see an Ace. LOL

Beautiful mare!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's so pretty!! Sorry I'm no help with names.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Athena!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Nike popped into my head when I saw that marking on her side..


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

OneDot, Eclipse, or for some reason she looks like a Giget to me.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I also love the name Moon. She's a gorgeous girl, congratulations!!


----------



## Shawn Abbey (Oct 20, 2012)

Zombie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

No name ideas here.. just had to give you a big congrats on your gorgeous new girl! How cool that you now own father and daughter  
Love her and can't wait for more pictures when you bring her home!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my!!! She is stunning!!!! Congrats, cant wait to see more pics when you get her home! You look great on her!! You need to send me some of your gorgeous horses! Not fair for one person to have so many!! haha


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

saydee came to mind when i saw her


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

That mare is incredible! She's so eye-catching and just... *drools*

Name-wise, I like Luna, Lacey, and Eclipse


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

beautiful mare she is certainly eye-catching, Eclipse came to my mind.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. I have been waiting a few years to get this girl! Now hopefully I can get my yearling sold so I can bring her home!!! This is the first daughter of Poco that has been available for sale, so far everyone who has one is dead set on keeping them so I'm very excited to be getting her. They still have another "Poco daughter" that is a 4 year old and they are trying to convince their Mom to sell but it may take a couple years lol. But that one's only a 4 year old now so I can always wait a couple years.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Lovely mare-Congrats on getting her. It's pretty expensive to change a registered name, but you can call her anything for a barn name. I like many of the names already stated. have fun w/her!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

It's $100 to change her name which in my opinion is kind of worth it on this one. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

You just send that little Arab boy to me and free yourself up some space for your new mare .. *wink*


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

She looks like a Pixie, Sprite or Jinx to me. Beautiful girl, congrats!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I like Comet or Blitz.....Fable maybe. She is beautiful!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm trying to find something very original. Thinking either Aphra after the famous writer. 

Or reregistering her as "Streken N Z Bar" and just calling her Z Bar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

I like Streken N Z Bar aka Z Bar, it has a nice flow to it. Congrats on getting one of Poco's progeny!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

She gets delivered tonight so definitely photos to follow! Undecided to call her Zima (hubby thought of it, some beer before my days I guess). I just can't wait to have her here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Dark Moon, Midnight Travel, Blue Star, Bleak Past, No More Sorrow, Smart Dancer, Classy Night, Little Black Dress, Shimmer of Dusk. idk


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG what a beauty!!! I do like Zima.. she reminds me of my APHA gelding Cody. can't wait for pics


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

First thought was Bullseye, Headshot or Shotty  
My second thought was... Yin or Yang  because he is one. Black with blue eye, white with black eye. 

Or Zen would be nice. 
Zima is also good


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Riverdance. I love that name but it just doesn't fit to my horse lol
All her RIVERDANCE! :lol:


----------



## Brittney917 (Jul 13, 2012)

For some reason the name "Afton" came to mind.


----------

